# For all of us guys on residential inspections...



## michaelg131 (Aug 29, 2015)

For all of us guys on residential inspections where the builder expects you to remember every comment you wrote up on their house.


----------



## ICE (Aug 29, 2015)

Sometimes they call and want me to read the corrections to them.  Then I hear, "Where is that".  Well I have pictures and I'll respond with an exact location like, "Three studs to,the left of the shower valve". That spooks 'em every time.


----------



## ICE (Aug 30, 2015)

Sometimes this is the best that I can do for them.


----------

